
How an unknown Taiwanese server maker is eating the big guys’ lunch - protomyth
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/16/how-an-unknown-taiwanese-server-maker-is-eating-the-big-guys-lunch/
======
gruturo
Quanta. Unknown. What? Maybe unknown to mr Jordan Novet. They've been out
there for what, 25 years, and are like the biggest notebook ODM in the world.
Chances are your Apple, HP or Dell laptop is made by Quanta.

------
randomfool
Eating the big guys' lunch, but with next to no margins I'm sure. This is a
commodity space now.

~~~
abat
But the point is they're becoming less of a commodity. They're moving up the
value food chain to both manufacture and sell their servers under their own
brand. Presumably their margins are better now then before.

~~~
wmf
IMO their brand isn't worth anything and they can't really charge any more
than Supermicro, so they don't have much room to add margin.

~~~
ahi
"We build for facebook, rackspace, and IBM"is rather marketable, especially
with larger/corporate customers which are the bread and butter of the big name
vendors.

~~~
ams6110
Very few if any organizations buy servers on the scale of Facebook, Amazon,
Rackspace.... Quanta are likely to face the "Walmart" problem where they get
squeezed so hard on margins they might not be making much at all, yet they
feel they can't afford to ignore buyers of that size because _someone_ is
going to sell all those servers to them.

